# aero pen



## dennywmcc (Dec 14, 2012)

Not my first pen, but the first one to display here.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking pen, and welcome!


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome. Thats a nice pen.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Nice pen. Hope to see more go your work

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice,


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and yea thats a nice pen :yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome!!

I always try to match the profile of the componants when I turn a Sierra. I dunno that I have seen one with a straight barrel before but I really like it.:yes::thumbsup:


----------

